# Cat 5



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been riding for a little over a year and would like to get into racing. Out of curiousity, what would a cat 5 (I'm 28 years old) average over the course of a race. I'm trying to determine if I am ready yet based on the group rides I do or if I need to build my fitness more.

Edit: I forgot to add, I am looking at both crit and classics.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Just go race dude. It's as easy as that.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, just go race. If your fast enough you'll finish with the lead group...if your not, you'll finish a minute later. Simple as that.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess getting dropped is part of racing...


----------



## eddymerckxwannabe (Aug 17, 2007)

*just do it*

And average speed doesn't tell you very much. The terrain, wind, and surges all make huge differences in how hard a race is. a 25MPH race average could be very easy, or very difficult


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Touche...I'm just going to go for it!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

For sure. 

Nobody knows what to expect until they do it. 

So do it.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, just go for it....

I did my first two races last year, and had a blast. 

I've been roadracing motorcycles, and so doing my first crit brought back a ton of first race jitters that I hadn't felt in a long time.....but it was a great experience. Ultimately ended up getting dropped off, but had fun anyways....

Second race, my goal was to finish. Well the race course had some super elevation changes to it, and quite frankly I was thinking not very positive thoughts prior to the start....Ended up running well, and finishing the race! And not last either! lol.....

Good times for sure, and I can't wait to hit up some more this year, including racing other than just crits.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with the "go for it" mentality. You won't know until you try and it's easy to be put off by the average speed claimed by racers. If you have a big pack then getting sucked along makes it fairly easy.

Here is a recent Cat 4/5 training crit I did: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/169214698


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Tooooooo many variables to say how fast they'll be. Wind, course, group, phase of the moon, and 101 other things influence a race. Sign up and race.. see how you do. If you get shelled then you'll see what you need to work on.. if you hang tight then congrats.. race more!


----------



## jefflichty (Aug 22, 2011)

jsedlak said:


> I agree with the "go for it" mentality. You won't know until you try and it's easy to be put off by the average speed claimed by racers. If you have a big pack then getting sucked along makes it fairly easy.
> 
> Here is a recent Cat 4/5 training crit I did: Augusta Training Crit by jsedlak325i at Garmin Connect - Details


just looked at your link and it says your heart rate maxed at 250bpm ....think you should get that looked at...that has to be the highest i've ever seen a heart rate at...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

jefflichty said:


> just looked at your link and it says your heart rate maxed at 250bpm ....think you should get that looked at...that has to be the highest i've ever seen a heart rate at...


My HRM was fritzing out the first couple of laps. My highest real HR was 203bpm that race done going off the front.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement! Last question, crit or road for my first time?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

How is your bike handling and group riding skills? A crit will be more demanding of your handling. A road race will be less technical. (usually.)

Depending on your fitness and your abilities you'll be better suited to one of the other.. Crits are all about surge and recover.. road races are more steady state but terrain and talent alter that a lot.

So.. no straight answer for ya.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

The type also doesn't really matter. Your first race will be a lot like your first lots of things, like first time having sex. It will be awkward and strange and you probably wont do it very well, but it is still a lot of fun, and you can get better quickly. You just need to get into it. Crit, road, practice circuit, doesn't matter so much.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Andrew L said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement! Last question, crit or road for my first time?


Shut up and race already.

But seriously, whichever one comes first on the calendar should be your first race.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

As a noob myself (only been road biking for ~10 months) I would have to agree with the consensus!

I took part in my first circuit race last Tuesday - it was not nearly as intense as I expected - I definitely learned a lot from it, had a blast, and finished 3rd. Last night I raced the same circuit again going the opposite direction, lots of wind, MUCH faster pace, still a lot of fun and a lot of learning. Took another third (teammate got me in the sprint). To further echo what eddymerckxwannabe said, the pace really isn't the best indicator - nor is the placing, I've discovered.


Edit: I suppose I should elaborate on that last sentence. Last week 2 guys sprinted the start and stayed away from the peloton the whole race - so my third place felt like first because I beat everyone I could see. This week, one guy sprinted the start and I followed - we kept a MUCH faster pace and by the finish the group was about 8 riders deep. 1-3 place finishes were within a couple seconds.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just started racing and have done 2 Cat 5 Crit races. Overall to stay in the main pack you had to be able to hold 25mph on flat and about 15-18mph on hills. Getting towards the front of the pack and staying there will help a lot; inexperienced riders take the corners slower and will force you to sprint at every turn to keep up. Also, at the last lap watch out for people trying to get ahead. Finally, just try it and see how it goes. I'm sure you'll like it and get better with each race you do.

Thats about it. Hope that helps.


----------



## bike71 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you're an athlete 90% of it is always gonna be mental real talk!


----------

